
What happens when you try to send politically sensitive messages on WeChat - menzoic
https://qz.com/960948/what-happens-when-you-try-to-send-politically-sensitive-messages-on-wechat/
======
mothsonasloth
Going by the screenshots, it looks like the censorship isn't that
sophisticated.

Looks like it is just simple string matching, not even censoring based on the
context of previous messages.

